# Bubble Hash Machine



## NorCalHal (May 30, 2012)

I recently bought a used Bubble hash machine. Friggin awesome! Works great!
The cat I bought it from only used it once. He did it all wrong. He had the bags in the wrong order, and dumped all the good stuff and keppt the trash! haha. Bad for him, good for me.

Anywho, long story short, I hate making hash. I usually give the trim away or have a couple of friends make it, and we split it. The hash market has really taken off, so I wanted to start cranking it out. Besides the trim I produce, I have friends who throw me unlimited trim, so I needed an efficient way to make it.

The bubble machine.

Basically, it is just a washing machine. You put your Ice/trim water in the work bag, tie it up, and turn the machine on. I let it rock for about 20 mins.

For me, I put about a pound to a pound and a half of trim in the bag.

After it "washes", I pull the work bag from the machine. The machine has a powered drain, so I then pump all the triched out water into the set of bubble bags, in a 20 gallon can. I have 20 gal bubble bags.

So, once all the water is pumped into the bag set, I start pulling. As experienced bubble hash makers know, that last bag SUCKS pulling, as it has the finest mesh. 
So, I built a pulley system. I connect the last bag to a Carabiner. Then hook that to the pulley system and lift the bag out of the water and let her drain.

Easy peasey. I made 240 grams in 7 hours.

No more holding the drill for days. This machine rocks.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 30, 2012)

I don't know, but do you guys "press" your bubble? I try to press mine into 50 gram blocks or so. I just had to make a new press, as the ones they sell or spendy, for a darn 2 ton jack. Some allthread and a few pieces of steel worked great!


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Nice score NCH

Never used one, but never had the need. I use the old wooden spoon and elbow grease for my little bit of bubble

My friends up North had one but they ditched it as they also did it wrong.:laugh:


----------



## Lobstah (May 30, 2012)

i did a first but small run and like duck said it was all elbow grease with a large wooden spoon,, saw the 5 gallon machine when ordering my bags, it will be here friday.....  i will use the machine from now on just need a few gallon bags of trim.....


----------



## NorCalHal (May 30, 2012)

Ya man, I know of another guy who used the machine wrong.

All it is is a machine that does the "stirring" for you basically. Everything else is normal bubble making.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Yeah that is what I thought too, but they managed to goof it up.
I don't think they put there trim in the work bag, then did it backwards also.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Ya man, I know of another guy who used the machine wrong.
> 
> All it is is a machine that does the "stirring" for you basically. Everything else is normal bubble making.


 

:aok:

lazyman rig


----------



## bho_expertz (May 30, 2012)

That is what i use. They rent it here per 25euros a day. It cames with 220mic and 70 mic bags.

It is really nice. But i let it for 3 hours each run ( multiples times i turn the timer  ). And the trim is frozen.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 30, 2012)

It is definitely an elbow killer. Most definitely best if you take fresh trim and freeze for a couple days first. Then make sure you have loads of ice so that you can get that water as close to freezing as possible so that the trichs will stay hard as marbles. If you can get dry ice to put in the water, I bet that would work real good. 

I use 3 bags, the 75mic goes in the bucket first then the 120mic goes in on top of the 75, then the 220mic in on top of those. Then I add my trim and ice chunks and pour in the prechilled icewater. After working it for about 30-40min, I lift out each bag slowly while working it to get any of the trichs through as the water goes. When I get to the bottom bags I work them back and forth to try to get as much of the hash to the center of the bag screen as I can as the water goes through. I found that by gently aggitating the bag with little, fast shakes of my hands works real good to float the trichs to the center as the water goes out. I use a pressing screen for my final step but I don't press it real hard as it will mash into the screen some. I heard that using cardboard at the final step to leach out the last of the moisture works well. I also put my final product into a container with the moisture absorbing silicone beads that you can buy from gardening centers or the ones that come out of medicine bottles. They suck up all the last of the moisture from the hash


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2012)

Awesome!  Can I come visit again?  

It's my prefered smoke.  I'd happily leave everything behind if I had an endless supply of hash.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

Found a USA site that sells several models....not cheap! Some of these really look interesting, I may just have to consider a purchase!! 

THANKS for the info!

*The newly designed PollenMaster1500 processes 1.5kg (3.5lbs) of leaf, flower or trimmings per cycle. Save time and money. Tumble your leaves and trim quickly and efficiently. No messy bags, water or ice. No more waste. Simply load your material into the drum and let the motor do the work. The entire process takes only 15 minutes! *  At only $1125....lol


----------



## Lobstah (May 31, 2012)

the machine i got was off ebay  it was a raeitek unit $ 135  free shipping   i got the machine to save on elbow grease  i use the machine and sit back light one up   and yes once machine has gone through its cycle just drain it through the bubble bags     in the 5 gallon bucket 25 micron first 73 second and so on


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

Ebay...sweet! Looking now, some good models for fair prices! Question....how many bags makes for a good hash? The unit I am looking at has only the 220 micron.

*Included in the box:
-20 Gallon Bubble Magic Machine
-20 gallon Bubble Magic 220 micron bag*


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

*Maine taught* the 25 micron is the smallest. You work the bags from large to small:aok:


----------



## Lobstah (Jun 2, 2012)

yes   right duck thanks,,   got the machine yesterday looks nice ...


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 2, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> the machine i got was off ebay  it was a raeitek unit $ 135  free shipping   i got the machine to save on elbow grease  i use the machine and sit back light one up   and yes once machine has gone through its cycle just drain it through the bubble bags     in the 5 gallon bucket 25 micron first 73 second and so on



25 micron first and then 73 ? I thought you were supposed to go in reverse. 73 then 25. I start at 220 and work my way down to 25. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 2, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Maine taught* the 25 micron is the smallest. You work the bags from large to small:aok:


Duck That's what I thought. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

